# Smoked shrimp and cheesy grits



## Cj7851 (Apr 6, 2020)

So I experimented today. I love shrimp.and grits had never done it before but I had some frozen raw shrimp and decided to try out my A maze n tray to see if I could cold smoke them. I still wanted to be able to throw them in a skillet with the some seasonings to get the flavor. After a little research I decided on a 45 minute smoke with applewood pellets they came out great not cooked but nice little bit of smoke.
While the shrimp were smoking I fried up some bacon then pulled the shrimp coated in some blackened seasoning and threw them in the bacon grease with garlic parsley and a little bit of lemon juice for just a few minutes. Made some grits with chicken stock poured in a bunch of sharp cheddar. Then threw it all together and man oh man was it good.
	

		
			
		

		
	








I always forget to get a pretty picture lol. This was after it was all stirred together. First time making it turned out great.


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 6, 2020)

one of my favorites! Yours looks great!


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Must have been shrimp n grits night. I made them for the first time too. Didn't get a pic, but turned out pretty good.


----------



## Cj7851 (Apr 6, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Must have been shrimp n grits night. I made them for the first time too. Didn't get a pic, but turned out pretty good.


Nice! I was super pleased with how they turned out. The only possible difference I would make is maybe a little thinner on the grits by the time the cheese was added they were pretty thick not bad just more so that I prefer.


----------

